# Malinois AWDF Reminder



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

REMINDER..... your entries must be sent as follows, to be received by Terry Miller by April 25th! NO exceptions, and the entries cannot be sent directly to the host club or to AWDF.

To enter the 2009 AWDF championship the following must be mailed in time to be processed before April 25th
- entry application
- entry fee of $125 made out to AWMA
- copy of AWMA membership card
- copy of AWDF scorebook (include inside cover with scorebook number and dog information as well as trials entered and scores received) or - if you don't already have an AWDF scorebook, send the application for the scorebook, $15 fee and copy of dog's registration
- copy of FCI-recognized registration papers (needed to be eligible for the FCI world team)

Mail to
Terry Miller/ AWMA Secretary
82 Bandolina
Los Alamos, NM 87544


----------

